# Early Racers That Road The Iver Johnson



## Handyman (Jun 21, 2019)

I recently came across a few Iver Johnson "Hammer" pamphlets that had a few pics of some early bicycle racers that of course, rode the Iver Johnson wheel.  Thought you might enjoy them...............Pete in Fitchburg


----------

